# If the 369 tritype is the most common why doesn't it get more attention?



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It is the only tritype combination to have each type divisible by 3 so that's what makes it special. :kitteh: 

I've read that the 369 tritype is the most common. So if that's true, why are so few people self identifying as that? Why is this tritype combination not discussed much in the enneagram community? 

Keep in mind that I'm just putting the types in numerical order above for simplicity. A 6 lead like me, still has the 369 tritype because I use the 9 strategy in the gut center and the 3 strategy in the heart center. 


I think alot of people in the enneagram community don't want to self-identify as 3, seeing it as inauthentic, not 'special snowflakey' so that may be why you don't see as many 369 tritypes here. Core 3 is rare in the enneagram community, but more common in the real world. Core 3 is probably out in the real world achieving their goals and less likely to self-introspect about things like the enneagram. 

So I think those in the enneagram community with 369 tritype, are less likely to be core 3, but still have the 3 influence. But even so, I don't see many 3-fixed people as I do 4-fixed or even 2-fixed. 


6 isn't the most popular either in the enneagram community, especially if you, like me, tend to identify more with the phobic side. 

I will also admit that the 369 tritype descriptions that have been written seem to be to be more dull than many of the other tritypes. There is the sense about the desire to fit in and adapt to whatever society expects of you, to mediate and avoid extremes, to care about success, but also wanting security and harmony. People in the type community want tend to want to identify as a 'special snowflake' and this tritype in particular has a very guy/girl next door feeling about it. Although I have to be honest and say this tritype does suit me very well.



I'm interested in hearing more from people with 369 tritype (any order will do, but I'm especially interested in those who share my 6-9-3 order of usage). How does this tritype impact your life and way of thinking and doing things? 


I've also read that this is a 'healthy' tritype. While I'm flattered by that, I'm not exactly sure how or why this is healthier than any other tritype combination. My hypothesis would be that the arrows of integration and disintegration are all reinforcing each other, making a triangle. But this could be a positive or negative thing depending on how you look at it. A security point gets further reinforced, but so would the stress points.

369 has one aggressive type, one compliant type, and one withdrawn type. So you can say in that sense it's balanced in how it relates to people. It's also balanced in coping styles with 3 being a competent type, 6 being a reactive type, and 9 being a positve outlook type. So maybe that's what makes it 'healthy'? However you could say a similar thing about other tritypes like 147 or 258.


Also, I would be really interested in a compilation of famous people or fictional characters with this tritype, especially those leading with 6.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

The Exception said:


> I've read that the 369 tritype is the most common.


Sometimes I wish I could gather up type statistics regarding rarity and just burn them. 



The Exception said:


> I think alot of people in the enneagram community don't want to self-identify as 3, seeing it as inauthentic, not 'special snowflakey' so that may be why you don't see as many 369 tritypes here. Core 3 is rare in the enneagram community, but more common in the real world.


I would love to be core 3. 3 is cool. 



The Exception said:


> I will also admit that the 369 tritype descriptions that have been written seem to be to be more dull than many of the other tritypes. There is the sense about the desire to fit in and adapt to whatever society expects of you, to mediate and avoid extremes, to care about success, but also wanting security and harmony. People in the type community want tend to want to identify as a 'special snowflake' and this tritype in particular has a very guy/girl next door feeling about it. Although I have to be honest and say this tritype does suit me very well.


I think there's something likeable about it. The "chameleon" aspect.

Description-wise I kinda relate in some ways to 683, probably because of the 8 wing.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree about 3 not being popular in enneagram communities, but I actually see a fairly high amount of 6s around, at least in dedicated communities (it's MBTI areas where everyone and their dog is a 4/5). 

As for famous people/groups, Twenty One Pilots' music output overall comes off as x69 to me, with 6 and 9 as the biggest influences. Maybe 4 fix instead of 3, though.






99% sure this song is a 3-lead 369.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

The Exception said:


> 369 has one aggressive type, one compliant type, and one withdrawn type. So you can say in that sense it's balanced in how it relates to people. It's also balanced in coping styles with 3 being a competent type, 6 being a reactive type, and 9 being a positve outlook type. So maybe that's what makes it 'healthy'?


Yeah, this makes a lot of sense. 3, 6, and 9 fit well into society, as they are all "relationist" types, and combined they balance out each others' weaknesses. 


> However you could say a similar thing about other tritypes like 147 or 258.


As a 469, I can tell you that having a 147 triptype sounds like a nightmare. 


> Also, I would be really interested in a compilation of famous people or fictional characters with this tritype, especially those leading with 6.


I've read that Barack Obama is a 963, which I would agree with.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Something I'm considering a lot is behavior vs underlying patterns. On the surface, I'm absolutely unable to relate to the other 2 heart types. This gets compounded by my MBTI, with such weak Te that it's extremely easy to throw out types like 1, 3, 6, and 8 because I'll see how different I am from the stereotypical example and assume that can't be me. Like I have a nasty perfectionistic streak that causes all sorts of issues, but you'd never guess by looking at me or my apartment. Perhaps 3 is in my tritype and we'll find out when I get studying my newest book coming in the mail today, but most people wouldn't peg me that way on description alone. Tattoos and piercings, academic issues, overly emotional, into cultivating a unique identity --> everyone including yourself may stereotype you as a 4-fix. 

I'm starting to have a sneaking suspicion that instinct stacking has something to do with this too. As I explore it more, it seems to be a lot more important than some give credit to, and explains a lot of the reasons why I do or don't identify with certain enneagram types, because they tend to be interpreted with a lot of instinctual bias.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Is there even proof that it is? Cause it seems like people just say it is cause those 3 types are the most "normie". Having both 3 and 9 in your tritype is a bit strange if you ask me. Not that it doesn't exist but I don't see why such contradictory types would be so common to have. ESxJ types are supposed to have it a lot but I don't see why they'd resonate with 9 over either 1 or 8. It works for ISxJs but it's still a bit sketchy. The tritypes that I tend to see most are ones that reinforce one another in some way. Such as 738, 549, 621, 972, 136, etc.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, assuming it is actually the most common, I don't think communities such as these are necessarily representative of society at large. Like in real life I feel like I meet a lot of people who could be 3s for example, but they're less likely to end up on a forum like this. I mean, I'm sure there are a lot of mistypes as well, but I do think 4s are more likely to be drawn towards this sort of thing compared to 3s. 

@*Aluminum Frost* 
I think the idea is that they balance each other out, compared to something like 378 which is more extreme. But then I feel like 369 would be extreme in its own way, because that's a lot of Attachment...


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Is there even proof that it is? Cause it seems like people just say it is cause those 3 types are the most "normie". Having both 3 and 9 in your tritype is a bit strange if you ask me.


3 and 9 are both types that tend to glide their way through life and can have difficulty connecting to their sense of identity. Reminds me of Aaron Burr in the musical Hamilton. He's depicted as a 395 and one of the core themes of his character is his ease and smoothness without substance. "Talk less, smile more". I see 6 as the primary disruptive force of 369.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

BlueRaspberry said:


> Yeah, this makes a lot of sense. 3, 6, and 9 fit well into society, as they are all "relationist" types, and combined they balance out each others' weaknesses.
> 
> As a 469, I can tell you that having a 147 triptype sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> I've read that Barack Obama is a 963, which I would agree with.


Why would be 147 tritype be a nightmare? 

I think Barack Obama might be a 953 instead of a 963. Maybe because to me he seems more outwardly intellectual (in a 5-ish way) and cool headed and type 6 seems to exude more nervous energy. Katherine Fauvre if I remember listed Barack as a 953 example.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Is there even proof that it is? Cause it seems like people just say it is cause those 3 types are the most "normie". Having both 3 and 9 in your tritype is a bit strange if you ask me. Not that it doesn't exist but I don't see why such contradictory types would be so common to have. ESxJ types are supposed to have it a lot but I don't see why they'd resonate with 9 over either 1 or 8. It works for ISxJs but it's still a bit sketchy. The tritypes that I tend to see most are ones that reinforce one another in some way. Such as 738, 549, 621, 972, 136, etc.


3 and 9 do have a shared integration/disintegration point. I see people with 3 and 9 fixes as those who care about success and their image but the 9 is more modest and humble on the exterior so they aren't as pushy in self-promoting themselves. 

I think 258 together sounds more contradictory.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Remnants said:


> I think the idea is that they balance each other out, compared to something like 378 which is more extreme. But then I feel like 369 would be extreme in its own way, because that's a lot of Attachment...


Yes, 369 would be triple attachment. 147 triple frustration, and 258 triple rejection. I never hear much about these object relations triads though, compared to the others. I do identify with the 'attachment' object relation in the sense that I don't want to lose what I have, I feel attached to it. This could be my security (6), or my comforts (9), or my reputation (3).


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

The Exception said:


> Why would be 147 tritype be a nightmare?


Too many contradictions in your personality. I think a person of this type would constantly swing between rigid self-control and 7-like avoidance, and between wallowing in negative feelings (4), and running away from them (honestly, 4 and 7 seem like polar opposites to me). Since all three types are in the idealist triad, 147 seems like the type that would have the hardest time forming realistic expectations in life and be constantly dissatisfied with what they have. Or maybe it’s not that bad, idk. For me at least, my 6 and 9 fixes soften the edges of my 4-core, whereas 1 and 7 would clash with it. Besides, both 1 and 7 just sound like exhausting types to be (too high energy and repressive of their feelings). 


The Exception said:


> I think Barack Obama might be a 953 instead of a 963. Maybe because to me he seems more outwardly intellectual (in a 5-ish way) and cool headed and type 6 seems to exude more nervous energy. Katherine Fauvre if I remember listed Barack as a 953 example.


True, I can definitely see that. As a core 6, do you find that you come across as having a lot of nervous energy? Some people have told me that I seem very nervous and fearful, while others have told me that I have a calming presence, despite not actually feeling calm on the inside. I guess that’s the consequence of having a 6-9 triptype?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

3’s are full of shame. Why they hide who they’re. They tried(Enneagram)to put the shame on 4’s but the real shame is in Type. 3.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

BlueRaspberry said:


> True, I can definitely see that. As a core 6, do you find that you come across as having a lot of nervous energy? Some people have told me that I seem very nervous and fearful, while others have told me that I have a calming presence, despite not actually feeling calm on the inside. I guess that’s the consequence of having a 6-9 triptype?


Yes, I do come across as having alot of nervous energy. I've had some tell me I seem quite nervous, fearful, and insecure, but also others have said I'm very cool, collected, and patient, even though I'm very often anxious on the inside.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't think I've ever seen anything on the rarity of tritypes. I know some people say that these three types are the most common as core types, but I don't think it would necessarily affect the other two fixes.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

How about why doesn't integration or disintegration get as much attention as tritype does when it's actually valid?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

bundleofraindrops said:


> How about why doesn't integration or disintegration get as much attention as tritype does when it's actually valid?


I think both tritype and integration/disintegration points are valid. But you are right, integration/disintegration doesn't get the attention it deserves. 369 is an interesting tritype because all points in the tritype are each others' integration and disintegration points.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

The Exception said:


> I think both tritype and integration/disintegration points are valid. But you are right, integration/disintegration doesn't get the attention it deserves.


I don't understand how you can think both are valid. It is basically saying that 4 for example is linked to types other than 1 and 2 which is nonsense. These are mostly people that just want to link themselves to 4, 5 or 8 cause they are overrated online.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

bundleofraindrops said:


> I don't understand how you can think both are valid. It is basically saying that 4 for example is linked to types other than 1 and 2 which is nonsense. These are mostly people that just want to link themselves to 4, 5 or 8 cause they are overrated online.


I hope you know that the Enneagram is not the most "valid" system, there's no evidence to back up any of this. If you think that disintegration/integration is more valid than tritypes, or vice-versa, that's merely your opinion (I don't care that much about either tritype or disintegration/integration btw, both are flawed imo).


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr Castelo said:


> I hope you know that the Enneagram is not the most "valid" system, there's no evidence to back up any of this.


There is plenty of evidence in terms of people's experiences. 



> If you think that disintegration/integration is more valid than tritypes, or vice-versa, that's merely your opinion.


It doesn't make any sense to believe in both.


----------

